

 Asperger's syndrome dropped from the DSM psychiatrists' handbook - 001sky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/dec/02/aspergers-syndrome-dropped-psychiatric-dsm

======
jonchang
This is barely newsworthy. It's being incorporated under the broader (and more
nuanced) diagnosis of autism spectrum disorders.

